# A few reptile photos from the last 2 days



## reptilerob (Nov 3, 2009)

Here are a few photos that i have taken yesterday and today. Yesterday my mate and i done a massive day trip up into the snowy mountains, and for the day saw 5 bluetongues and 1 tiger snake, as well as plenty of smaller lizards and a stack of dead reptiles on the road which is very sad. When i see a dead snake on the road i often wonder how much trouble the driver went to to avoid it!!!
Anyhow, here are some photos.
I will start with yesterdays,
This is a tiger snake that was crossing the omeo/corryong road near the gibbo river,





















Here is a young blotched blue tongue we came across about 5 minutes after the above tiger snake!!










And here is a small lizard i found sunning itself on a rock late in the afternoon near cabramurra high in the snowy mountains. *If anybody can tell me what it is exactly i would really appreciate it*





Here is a bearded dragon my wife and I found this afternoon sunning itself on a fence on the edge of a local forest.


----------



## Jarden (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice pics dude  love the tiger snake


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, interesting looking tiger; I love its bronze-orange coloration. Cheers


----------



## rett82 (Nov 3, 2009)

I was with reptilerob when he photographed the above bearded dragon. Here are my photos of the same lizard.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 3, 2009)

That's a hot looking Tiger!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 4, 2009)

nice pics, was that small skink hard to aproach? no idea on the ID would have to get out a book.


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 5, 2009)

The small skink looks like one of the Pseudemoia. The Snowies are home to several species. Yours looks to me like either Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii or perhaps Pseudemoia pagenstecheri.

Regards,
David


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 5, 2009)

Good Photos. I love the way tigers flatten out when nervous


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 5, 2009)

nice pics mate.
That beardie was certainlly giving you the eye lol.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice pictures, really like the Tiger, yes the small skink is in the _Pseudemoia _Genus, as David said it is either _Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii_ or _Pseudemoia pagenstecheri._
Thanks Tim.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW thanks for the responses. Im heading up over the bogong high plains again next week and hoping to encounter some more skinks and blotched blueys....and some trout in the rivers!!!
Thanks again for your help.


----------

